# Te presento (presentar) = je te présente  // presentar a alguien



## zhgrn

Hola,

Me parecería que la frase "Te presento a mi amigo" tenga dos interpretaciones posibles :

1) Presento a mi amigo a tí. 
2) Te presento a mi amigo, a él.

Tengo razón ?

Gracias de antemano !


----------



## josepbadalona

Je crois au contraire que cela n'en a qu'une = je te présente mon ami ...jene l'ai jamais entendu dans ton sens n° 2 mais je ne suis pas native...


----------



## riuryK

"*Te presento a mi amigo*" significa "voy a traer a mi amigo y te lo voy a presentar A TI"

Al contrario no se suele utilizar pero en algunas formas muy muy corteses, se podría decir "*Te presento ANTE mi amigo*", lo cual quiere decir "te llevo A TI delante de mi amigo y te presento a él".

Salu2.


----------



## Marlluna

"Te presento a mi amigo" significa:
a) Voy a traer a mi amigo y te lo voy a presentar
b) Voy a llevarte donde está mi amigo y te lo voy a presentar
c) Este es mi amigo


----------



## zhgrn

Muchas gracais a todos vosotros!

Es que en francés, se puede decir 'Je te présente mon ami' o 'Je te présente à mon ami' para significar 2 cosas bien diferentes.
Pero, en español, debido a ese 'a' ante un objeto directo designando una persona, no hay diferencia entre un objeto directo y un indirecto, por lo que me parecia un poco ambigua esta frase.
Lo tengo claro ahora, gracias a vuestras aclaraciones. 

Pero, cómo decir 'Je te présente à mon ami' de manera usual, ya que "Te presento ANTE mi amigo" no es tan empleado ?

Gracias de antemano !


----------



## josepbadalona

Tu ne le dis pas, tu le fais  ! 
"Es mi amigo, voy a presentártelo", puisque de toutes façons tu les présenteras l'un à l'autre et réciproquement...


----------



## pacobabel

la clave está en la respuesta de marlluna, que lo explica muy bien. Te presento a mi amigo quiere decir cualquiera de las dos cosas. Es decir: sean los amigos A y B. Puedo presetarle el primero al segundo (llevo a A para que conozca a B): te presento a mi amigo; ven, que te presento a mi amigo". O llevar a B para que conozca a A: te presento a mi amigo.
Pero es que en realidad es lo mismo: presentar significa poner en conocimiento.
Os veo muy sutiles y escolásticos,
saludos,
p.


----------



## paz-paix

En general, se agregan gestos con las manos, que desambiguan perfectamente la cuestión... Además, para más claridad, se usan los nombres: "Paz, te presento a Fulanita" y después se repite la estructura intercambiando los nombres.


----------



## zhgrn

Gracias a todos por vuestras contestaciones, las que entiendo totalmente. Creedme ! 

Sin embargo, esperaba yo una respuesta clara y directa a mi última pregunta: cómo decire de manera usual "Je te présente à mon ami". "No lo dicen, sino lo hacen", me dijo josep, lo que me satisfizo poco. Quisiera una frase tal como "Te presento ...", donde el "Te" es el objeto directo de "presentar", porque sé que hay una utilidad en algunas circunstancias, si no por qué lo dicen en otras lenguas. Me parece increíble que en español, que es un tan rico idioma, no haya una manera sencilla para decirlo. 
Sigo buscándola.

saludos


----------



## La_Belle_au_Bois_dormant

Zhgrn: no se puede traducir literalmente lo que dices. En español es diferente. 

Yo también creo que Marlluna lo ha explicado bastante bien. 

En español, la forma que solemos utilizar más es esta: 

"Ana, te presento a Jesús. (Se dan la mano, o besos) Y luego decimos: "Jesús, te presento a Ana".

Lo que tú quieres decir exactamente, creo que sería: 

a) Te presento a mi amigo. 

b) Voy a hacer que mi amigo te conozca (pero no hablamos así, eso no se usa). 

Espero que lo tengas más claro. 

Saludos. Salutations.


----------



## zhgrn

La_Belle_au_Bois_dormant said:


> b) Voy a hacer que mi amigo te conozca (pero no hablamos así, eso no se usa).
> 
> Espero que lo tengas más claro.


 
Sí, lo tengo más claro. Muchas gracias !

A propósito, ¿qué opinas de "*Te presento à el, à mi amigo*", 
suena realmente extranjero, hasta extraño?


----------



## La_Belle_au_Bois_dormant

Sí, corazón. Suena súper extranjero


----------



## Camilo Pérez Arrau

Hola,

Para agregar un poco de sabor, yo diría "te voy a presentar a un amigo" en futuro, o en presente "Hola, te presento a mi amigo .....".

Suerte!


----------



## zhgrn

Camilo Pérez Arrau said:


> Hola,
> 
> Para agregar un poco de sabor, yo diría "te voy a presentar a un amigo" en futuro, o en presente "Hola, te presento a mi amigo .....".
> 
> Suerte!


 
Gracias por tu presicion !


----------



## Railway

Hola zhgrn

También, cuando estás con las personas que quieres presentar delante, además de "Marcos, te presento a mi amigo Pepe", puedes decir algo tipo: "Hola Marcos. Este es mi amigo Pepe, amigo de la infancia (o del trabajo, o de donde sea)". Esta construcción quizá es un poco más parecida a la francesa c'est mon ami Pepe.

Espero que te ayude.

Saludos!


----------



## zhgrn

Sí, me ayudas. Gracias !


----------



## abécédaire

¡Hola a todos!  
Tengo una duda a propósito de mi frase en español,  ¿qué os parece? 
Présente- moi, quelqu’un d’autre que lui:
Preséntame alguien más que él.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Rayines

abécédaire said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> Tengo una duda a propósito de mi frase en español, ¿qué os parece?
> Présente- moi, quelqu’un d’autre que lui:
> Preséntame alguien más que él.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


Falta la "a": _Preséntame a alguien más que a él,_
o _Preséntame a alguien más además de él._(Acá omitiría la "a" porque quedaría mal "de a él".)


----------



## Marlluna

Si no pones la coma después de "moi" (que no entiendo) puedes decir: "Preséntame a alguien que no sea él".


----------



## abécédaire

Usted tiene razón, la coma es un error de tecleo, queria decir:"présente-moi à quelqu'un d'autre que lui", muchas gracias a ambas por haber respondido tan rapidamente.


----------



## Rayines

Quiero aclarar que mi fuerte no es el francés. Pensándolo mejor, si lo que quieres es excluirlo a "él", entonces la frase es como dice Marlluna. En mi frase no está excluído (entonces me parece que es incorrecta).


----------



## Paquita

"Présente-moi quelqu'un d'autre" et "présente-moi *à* quelqu'un d'autre" n'ont pas du tout le même sens !

"Preséntame *a* "ne veut PAS dire "présente-moi *à"*

La traduction de Rayines dans son post 2 est la bonne pour la phrase que tu as mise en titre mais ne convient plus si tu changes les données en cours de route !

Sois cohérente dans ta demande .


----------



## poks

Hola:... Alguien me puede ayudar... ¿Cómo se dice ella me presentó a sus nuevos amigos?... ¿Cómo se dice en francés? ... Gracias


----------



## Yul

bonjour poks

"Elle me présenta à ses nouveaux amis"

Yul


----------



## Dentellière

Buen día !

...y tal vez más coloquial ?

"Elle m´a présenté à ses nouveaux amis"
(si eres un hombre)


----------



## Yul

Dentellière said:


> Buen día !
> 
> ...y tal vez más coloquial ?
> 
> "Elle m´a présenté à ses nouveaux amis"
> (si eres un hombre)


Suis d'accord avec Dentellière
Yul


----------



## Miesevaa

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Tengo esta frase en un libro de español. 

*Primero el señor Gómez presenta a Juan a su familia*

El texto continúa: "Luego, Patricia presenta a Juan las mascotas de la familia." A mí no sale claramente el sentido de la primera frase. ¿Cuál es el objeto directo e indirecto? ¿Sería mejor decir : Primero, el señor Gómez le presenta a Jani a su familia? Sin embargo, en esta versión tampoco es muy claro qué se presenta a quién.

Gracias de antemano,
Miesevaa


----------



## Rayines

Miesevaa said:


> NUEVA PREGUNTA
> Hilos unidos​
> Tengo esta frase en un libro de español.
> 
> *Primero el señor Gómez presenta a Juan a su familia*
> 
> El texto continúa: "Luego, Patricia presenta a Juan las mascotas de la familia." A mí no sale claramente el sentido de la primera frase. ¿Cuál es el objeto directo e indirecto? ¿Sería mejor decir : Primero, el señor Gómez le presenta a Jani a su familia? Sin embargo, en esta versión tampoco es muy claro qué se presenta a quién.
> 
> Gracias de antemano,
> Miesevaa


Hola: con respecto a la primera frase, se supone que el objeto directo es "Juan" y el indirecto "familia", porque si fuera al revés, probablemente por acá diríamos: "El señor Gómez le presenta su familia a Juan", o la misma que vos ponés (la elegiría en 2do. lugar).
Por eso la RAE recomienda en casos de ambigüedad como este suprimir la preposición "a", lo cual sólo es posible en la formulación que subrayo. (También podría ser "...le presenta a Juan su familia").
Con respecto a "Luego, Patricia presenta a Juan las mascotas de la familia." justamente elimina la preposición "a" antes de mascotas, que son el objeto directo (además sería gracioso que Juan le fuera presentado a las mascotas). Igualmente es ambigua redactada así. Yo diría: "Luego, Patricia *le* presenta a Juan las mascotas....etc." Tal vez se trate de un cierto juego irónico con la situación de presentaciones (tú dirás, según el contexto).
Espero no haberte confundido.


----------



## Miesevaa

Muchas gracias, Rayines y Gévy también. Tengo una otra pregunta pero más tarde. Ahora hace sol aquí en el Norte y voy a salir con nuestra perra. 
Alors, bonne journée à vous! 
PS. Mi nombre Miesevaa parece femenino pero es masculino


----------



## franchute68

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​Dans son roman,"Dime quién soy", Julia Navarro écrit p 454 (ed debolsillo): "Amelia presentó a Albert a Max y a su esposa". Normalement il faudrait dire:"presentó Albert a....y a...". C'est du moins ce que dit ma grammaire.Le roman a dû être lu et relu avant d'être édité ce qui me laisse croire que ce n'est pas choquant pour un espagnol.Qu'en pensez vous?
Sans parler de l'utilisation erratique des pronoms au pluriel commune à presque tous le écrivains actuel.Mais c'est un autre problème...


----------

